# Dutch Nationals 2008



## Ton (Aug 19, 2008)

The Dutch Nationals Date Nov 15, 2008 
City Zwolle, Netherlands 
Venue IJsselhallen Zwolle 
Address Rieteweg 4, 8011 AB Zwolle 

The Dutch Nationals 2008 is open to competitors of all nationalities. Only competitors with Dutch nationality can win prizes.
Events:
Rubiks Cube 3x3
Rubiks Cube 3x3 OH
Rubiks Cube 3x3 FM
Rubiks Cube 3x3 Blindfolded
Rubiks 4x4 Cube

nk2008 page


----------

